

Introducing Conversations: A Whole New Way to Work - shravan
http://blog.pixelapse.com/post/82107545402/introducing-conversations

======
wehadfun
is there a way to use this without putting my designs on your servers?

~~~
shravan
Thanks for the question! Unfortunately, we only offer a hosted service at the
moment.

